
Arc continuation puzzle - mk
http://arcfn.com/2008/03/arc-continuation-puzzle.html
======
jcl
An explanation (in Scheme) of how the puzzle works (PDF):

[http://delivery.acm.org/10.1145/1320000/1317276/p25-clinger....](http://delivery.acm.org/10.1145/1320000/1317276/p25-clinger.pdf?key1=1317276&key2=3230255021&coll=&dl=ACM&CFID=15151515&CFTOKEN=6184618)

